# Cyp trip four (last one for 2010)



## Chuck (Jun 21, 2010)

My buddy Carl took me to two cyp sites today I had not seen before. He said I needed another installment in the cyp trip series. 

The first one was absolutely astonishing. I had never seen the density of plants before and there were many individual plants forming huge clumps. I counted 48 flowers in one clump. The only down side to this trip is that the flowers are well past there prime in most cases.















The next two photos are individual plants forming large clumps










The second site was much smaller, a couple of hundred plants perhaps. Most of these were passed their prime also. The surprise for me here was that sprinkled among normal sized flowers were a few giants.




I didn't have a way to measure the flowers so I put my 60 mm lens cap next to one of the larger ones.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2010)

all i can say is wow
hopefully some day i'll be able to see some in situ.
until then, thanks for the photos!


----------



## musiclovertony (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my!!! that's a wonderful thing to behold!  Thanks for the pics


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 21, 2010)

:clap:Holy cow, that's a lot of cyps in one spot! Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Those 2 large clumps have some incredibly dark petalled flowers. Thanks for posting your photos!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 22, 2010)

The huge clump with dark petals is stunning!

I've gotta go take a hike soon! Maybe I'd find something nearby


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree, WOW!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

A sight for shore eyes!!! Thank you!


----------

